# Married LadiesandGentelmen, if you go back in time,would still be with ur other Half



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

If we say for some reason something happen to this world and went back in time to the time where you spouse ask your number for a date. would you ?

choose one


----------



## failingoptimist (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't see my option listed - married female, would love another opportunity to get things right with this guy. I like to think if we confronted our issues earlier, our current situation would be a lot better.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

:iagree: completely.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

is this like we wake up and none of the relationship happened, but we still remember??

or like its the first time all over again??

if i could go back, with the knowledge of my marriage, i would tell my younger self, to chill, and its ok to not "win" at all costs all the time...

or if remembered i might just stay friends...we already had the marriage and the kids, now its time for us to do us and venture out into the world...

so i guess its a toss up between stay and just be friends...but its no harsh feelings in either decision..


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

failingoptimist said:


> Don't see my option listed - married female, would love another opportunity to get things right with this guy. I like to think if we confronted our issues earlier, our current situation would be a lot better.


I would definitely choose this option !!!!!!!!

:smthumbup:


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I love my wife... But it ruins it knowing where it would lead... Watching too many time travel style entertainments... You can't change the journey for the better... You only make it worst (butterfly effect) but Im gonna chase money...


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I would change a few things along the way, but wouldn't want to be anywhere else right now.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I would have changed the way I handled myself earlier in our marriage.

But...would I marry him again - yes - even knowing what I know now.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I was set up on a blind date with my husband, but definitely would be with him. I have a good guy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My option was not on there either. 

I would still choose & happily be with my husband BUT if I could go back in time, I would love the opportunity to change the way* I *was -I was worried about many things, I lacked a sexual education, was too religious & was always in planning/ gathering /acheiving mode, too focused on kids, house, projects, not stopping enough to Smell the roses along the way, savoring what was in front of me. 

Although we have alot of Beatiful memories, we could have had much more excitement in our youth.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

The option of "run like hell" that was there for married men was apparently overlooked for married women... Makes it hard to vote  

In retrospect, I should have hit the road when it took 3 dates for him to kiss me. I thought he was shy or respectful or something. Turns out it was a harbinger of things to come (or not, as the case may be, lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Knowing what I know now I would have refused cancer treatments in 1989.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, this is a tough one to answer. For every other aspect of her and our life together 150% yes..

Knowing she would become a nun and anti-sex..... :scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband has remained to be the same man I fell in love with many years ago. 

Whenever I see him, the first thing I want to do is to be in his arms. 

Our love for each other is becoming stronger as time passes by.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Knowing what I know now I would have refused cancer treatments in 1989.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What does this mean? This answer causes me concern.


----------



## anacata (Feb 13, 2011)

funny, I was just thinking about this today. I would not marry my spouse again. I wouldn't go to the party that we met at 7 years ago. I would hold out for a better partner.


----------

